# Microsoft Releases XNA Game Studio 3.0



## Kreij (Nov 14, 2008)

Yup, it's true. More information on GamePowerUp.

(Yes, I want more people to visit GPU !! So get your butts over there and join in.)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 15, 2008)

I never used XNA but have thought about it.  Is it any good?  What's the learning curve like?


----------



## Kreij (Nov 16, 2008)

To use XNA is really easy if you are familiar with C#.  It lays down the basic framework that you need to create a game. That being said, it does not assume what kind of game so all the game code and content is in your own hands. You can use it to write for PC or XBOX.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 16, 2008)

Hmm, I installed it.  I might play around with it and might not.  I'm just curious how complex the graphic code is.


----------



## Disparia (Nov 16, 2008)

I mostly play around with sprite-based games, but there are plenty of tuts/starter kits out there for 3D games.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 16, 2008)

Neat.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 16, 2008)

I guess I should download and install. See if I can get anything working.


----------



## binsky3333 (Nov 17, 2008)

Where did you guys learn XNA?
Have any good tutorials or books?


----------

